# Police Clearance Question



## brmadman (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking around but this is my first post. I have a question regarding a dui I got in california in Dec 12. I received an offer with my company to work in South Africa but I'm not sure how this affects my police clearance. I plan on leaving mid July and the only thing I have left is community service and the fine. Ive taken care of my drivers license and alcohol program. I can pay the fine now if I want and take care of community service quickly. 

Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## brmadman (May 29, 2013)

I apologize in advance if this is something you've gone over before. I searched and couldn't find anything related to this.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

When you apply for police clearance you can see if the DUI is on there. Were you booked and arrested? I forgot if there is a question on the application form if you have ever been arrested if there is you need to tell the truth.


----------



## brmadman (May 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, I don't intend on lying about it. I am assuming they will know about it. Just wondering if that will stop me from going to work in SA or if it can cause a problem.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Im not the best to get advise, but I think S.A. is not as tough as other counties. You might want to call and get the advice of an immigration attorney. I think if you have completed your community and paid your fine before you submit your application then that would be a major plus. You can always write a letter saying it was a mistake and you regret it. But I think you should maybe contact an immigration attorney.


----------



## brmadman (May 29, 2013)

I appreciate the reply. My own attorney doesn't even know lol! I think you have a good point though, just get it out of the way before I apply. Thanks again.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

brmadman said:


> I appreciate the reply. My own attorney doesn't even know lol! I think you have a good point though, just get it out of the way before I apply. Thanks again.


Usually they are more interested if you've been convicted of a crime and if you have been to prison. "Minor" offences should not be a huge problem. 

Legal Man may have more info in this regard.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie is right, even possession of small amounts of drugs has been overlooked. They are more concerned about larger offences. Just get the police clearance ready and don't lie about anything. If you are worried, get a letter stating that you have completed your community service and paid your fine and include this in your application.


----------



## brmadman (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the help. I feel much better about it. This forum is great, I'm leaving mid July I hope so I might have some more questions. Thanks again.


----------



## capetownbru (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey brmadman, hope you made it to SA. Just thought I should warn you that if you are ever going to apply for permanent residency, they DO now reject applications for a DUI. It just happened to me and my partner who has an 8 year old one-offense charge. So, lesson is that if you are in this situation in the future, definitely hire a SA-based lawyer.


----------

